# General > Motoring >  G.d.macleod the garage shebster

## anneoctober

* G.d.macleod the garage shebster*After a period of ill health, george is back in the garage. We are open for business. There was a period where we thought that we would have had to close, but hey presto , we're back!! Our apologises for the confusion, we were confused ourselves. Usual number to contact us - 01847 811364.
PEACE LOVE LIGHT & HARMONY  
 :Grin:

----------


## sheilapl

It is good to see that George's health is ok again, you take care and don't work to hard to start with

----------

